# Underwater Slingshot



## alru19

I decided to try spearfishing this summer, and found it to be an excellent field in which to apply some slingshot knowledge. I fabricated an interpretation of a Hawaiian sling, which is basically a slingshot that shoots a spear. The sling uses Theraband black tubing, and I fashioned the spear from a fiberglass rod like those use for driveway reflectors. There are more factors to consider underwater, such as increased drag from water (both on the bands and spear), buoyancy, the effect of salt on band life, the cool water's effect on band performance, etc. Overall, merely shooting underwater, or even at a submerged practice target is not nearly as much fun as plinking above water with a normal slingshot. But, once you get the firing and aiming down (which doesn't take long), the fishing (hunting) is a blast. I am doing this in Connecticut, so the main quarry is Blackfish, like the one pictured. I am still learning at this and am still improving the setup. You will notice a black piece of flat rubber at the top of the groove in the sling, and that is to keep the spear in that groove. Because of the drag from the water, if you need to move your aim down quickly, the spear will want to pull up out of the groove, so the rubber flap keeps it in place.


----------



## capnjoe

That is some next level stuff right there.


----------



## Charles

Interesting design. Most that I have seen employ a straight tube. Yours is more like a slingbow and looks easier to load.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork

I love it! Simple,effective and easy band replacement.I going to make one


----------



## NightKnight

Very cool! Would Silver theratube help with speed much?


----------



## Btoon84

Super cool


----------



## Quercusuber

Amazing creation!!! I bet you have to pull a lot those TBB tubes








Cheers!!


----------



## pop shot

That looks a lot more awkward to use than a three prong ("Hawaiian sling") that requires pulling against your own force, instead of the way you shoot a three prong- put your hand through the loop like pic 1 and with your other hand grap near the tip of the spear and pull back against your other hand and grab it and the stretched rubber at the same time. Now it's "cocked". Just point and shoot. Much more efficient and accurate, more powerful (longer draw)













I've shot hundreds of fish with this type of setup. You should try it, you can just duct tape the Thera tube to the shaft.


----------



## pop shot

Yours is more like a speargun than a three prong


----------



## capnjoe

pop shot said:


> Yours is more like a speargun than a three prong


But cool nonetheless. Kudos on the effort and the rewarding fish.
As a Floridian I can attest to the effectiveness of the Hawiian Sling. And so can my belly. It's fed millions of people for trillions of minutes.


----------



## e~shot

capnjoe said:


> That is some next level stuff right there.


----------



## pop shot

capnjoe said:


> Yours is more like a speargun than a three prong


But cool nonetheless. Kudos on the effort and the rewarding fish.
As a Floridian I can attest to the effectiveness of the Hawiian Sling. And so can my belly. It's fed millions of people for trillions of minutes.[/quote]
I agree. Just saying its more like a speargun.


----------



## JOS

Nice !!


----------



## Rayshot

Alex, good to hear from you. Great usage of your knowledge.

For those that don't know, Alex was at the 2011? ECST. Nice young man and terrific shot and had the knack for rapid fire shooting.


----------



## DaveSteve

Wow!

I'm impressed by the simplicity of your 'Hawaiian sling'.

I like it!


----------



## Saderath

Nice idea!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Nice idea! I love how the design is made, it looks like you could change the tubes in a matter of seconds! Its real neat.

SMS


----------



## bigron

real good thinking out of the box


----------



## Bob Fionda

Very good idea.


----------



## tradspirit

Great idea! Love those blackfish too. Nail a couple of 2 lb porgies for me as well!


----------



## ElRanchero

Man that's awesome. Happy fishing =)


----------



## Devoman

Very interesting!


----------

